# does anyone else hate owning a boat?



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Its getting to the point where I do. Every damn weekend someone wants to go for a boat ride, then when you tell them no because you have shit to do they get pissed. I mean jesus christ all you do is show up and jump on and ride around and toss a couple bucks in for fuel, I have to tow it, drive it, fix the little shit that needs work (like the hour it just took me in the sweltering heat to trace down the wiring problem for my bilge pump not working) then I get to come home and wash it, do the maintnence every 100 hours, etc. It doesn't bother me if its me and my friends and we're going out fishing...but people guilting or begging me into taking them for just a boat ride? F*C* that



Example...my mom has been on my case for a month now to take her my cousin and my cousins husband out in the boat...thats all fine and dandy, but then my mom invites my sister, and my cousin invites another cousin...so now theres 6 people on my little 19' bay boat and my mom gets pissed off and doesn't want to go now because I told her she couldn't fish because theres to many people on the boat



Hopefully the damn bilge pump will stop working this afternoon and the damn thing will sink and I won't have to deal with this shit anymore. and if it doesnt....I might just put it up for sale tomorrow



rant over


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I know exactly what your talking about Josh, thats why I sold one and the other one is for sale, not to mention them being money pits. I think I will stick to borrowing my boss's boat that he never uses. I think out of the 150 hrs on the motoron his boat ,I have put 143 of those hours on myself.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

noones fishing...my understanding is it was just a boat ride, ride over around pickens, let them play at mcree, maybe run over to hooters for dinner. But of course noone ever tells me shit, they make the plans amongst themselves and then tell me at the last minute they wanna go out in the boat. Thats why I've cancelled on them the last 3 weekends. Its my damn boat...shouldn't I be the one making the plans and deciding when or if we go. Instead of being a good time it always becomes an inconvenience on me because they expect me to drop what I'm doing and cater to them by taking them in the boat


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I dont even have a real boat, just an old clunker bass boat.Sometimes fishing on the water is too much work.Today for example, just started off wrong and got worse, and still had to come home, wash it down, etc... Trailer lights have an issue, transom is rotting, floor is rotting, the list goes on.

So I have decided to take a cooler of beer, a lounge chair and some sand spikes and go sit down by the water and throw a cork in and hope I catch something if not oh well i got buzzzed. Stress free fishing. 

BTW , that anchor you loaned me? My dumbass tossed the anchor today without a rope attached. :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Well it had a good life and did it's job well for many trips. RIP anchor.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol sucks.. I gotta put my boat back together, I took the floorboard out last week so I could put a new Live-well hose in. Since the last oen decide to get dry out, and let water in the boat.. Which meant I had to take the Console bolts out and lift the console up.. It's all done just needs to be put back together..


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh--It's your boat dude! Do what you want to do. Go when you want to go. It is a little work to own a boat, but that's the joy of it also. People do need to appreciate the boat owner and the free ride when they go.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I HATE MY BOAT RIGHT NOW..............its broke down.........soon as i get it fixed .ILL LOVE IT AGAIN


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

waaaaaaaaaaa I have a boat



waaaaaaaaaaaa people wanna go out on it with me



waaaaaaaaaaa I have friends and family





:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Josh, can you take me, my family and about 15 of my closest friends fishing.:banghead


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *hebegb (8/2/2009)*waaaaaaaaaaa I have a boat
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaa people wanna go out on it with me
> 
> ...


Geeze dude, he's just trying to vent a bit among "friends"! Yeah he's bitchin'.....never done that?

ANYWAY, my reponse is YES owning a boat sucks, and too often! The only thing worse is NOT owning a boat! LOL

:angel


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hebegb (8/2/2009)*waaaaaaaaaaa I have a boat
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaa people wanna go out on it with me
> 
> ...


wow, Dont know what to say about that one..

The wife wants to go every now and then, but thats it... She also has'nt even went with me yet.. Its only been me, my little boy and my step-dad except for the day of the kids fishing tourney..


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sure is nice to have one though! I loved the 19' Cape horn!

Break Out Another Thousand !

is what the last one we owned was like. I absolutely love it when you can make everything work out perfect and everyone catch fish that day, everybody is happy, 

but the fuel, ice, payment, insurance, maint, etc... sure will work on a person!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I know how you feel man. One of the reasons I sold mine. My old high school friends would come in town and EXPECT me to take them and their children on my boat. One day I stood on my Dad's dock with whitecaps big in the sound, and the kids were screaming LET'S GO!!! A boat is like a mood and you have to feel it to make it happen.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

You sure have to love being on the water, fishing and boating to own a boat, thats for sure. My grandfather always had one, my dad always had one, and I will always have a boat. It's whatI do. Fun fishing or charter fishing, it doesn't matter. All the work and expenses for me is well worth being on the water away from "reality". 

I do wonder if there are stats that show how long the average boat owner owns a boat before they decide its too much for them and gets rid of it never to own another. I would have to guess less than 5 years...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> I do wonder if there are stats that show how long the average boat owner owns a boat before they decide its too much for them and gets rid of it never to own another. I would have to guess less than 5 years...


I would be equally interested in seeing how long it took them to buy another one because not having one sucks big time. I have only gone one summer without one and it was the crappiest summer I have ever had.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Know what you mean there! I usually cycle right back into another one before long. Can't live without one.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (8/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hebegb (8/2/2009)*waaaaaaaaaaa I have a boat
> ...






was just being sarcastic....I don't know him or his situation



just messing with him


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (8/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I do wonder if there are stats that show how long the average boat owner owns a boat before they decide its too much for them and gets rid of it never to own another. I would have to guess less than 5 years...
> ...


Michael thats funny, because when I sold my other boat 4 years ago I told my wife I would wait a year or so to get another one and I would just fish with friends for a season, 3 weeks later I was bringing my current onehome from Jacksonville....:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Haa Come on Josh don't sugar coat it tell us HOW you REALLY feeloke:toast Been There done that many times:banghead


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

also po'ed from NOT having a boat!



:doh



:grouphug


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea but i think you are really crying about something that you dont need to be. 

YOu own a boat, be happy. I bought a jetski Yamaha gp1200 when i was 16 sold it 4 months later and bought my first boat. 21 center console. I have owned a boat ever since and will till the day i die. I have always loved fishing. Back in high school when fishing wasnt the "cool" thing to do and all my friends where skate boarding and shit like that i was the one that was always going fishing. Now 90% of my friends all have the passion to go fishing and some of them have bought a boat. 

The way i look at it is, I own the boat, pay all the bills that come with it so I WILL GO WHEN I WANT. Plain and simple. Who ever goes with me meets me at the house helps load up, splits gas, ice, bait, ect... Then when the day is over we come back to the house and wash the boat and fishing poles. Thats the way it goes, if you dont want to clean the boat with me then thats will be your last trip. I have a couple of those friends too. They dont go anymore. The ones i invite back and go with the most are the ones that are always using the wash down or a bucket and cleaning the boat deck when it gets fish blood. The ones that know what they are doing and we make a good team and catch the shit out of fish. When i feel like having a babbysitting day i will invite the others but that doesnt happen often.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my boats, all three of them! 

Kayaks count don't they?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me get this straight,your "family" asked "you" to take them out for a day on the water(no fishing involved) and you refused and are pissed off about it????? Shame on you Josh! If my momma was alive or if any of my family(couple of us left) asked to go out for a day on the water(boat running of course) I would jump all over the opportunity and share what I love to do no questions asked. As far as friends go with boating and fishing,just suck it up! Personally I'm goin with or without ya so your money for fuel,bait,whatever is irrelevant(sp) but a friendly jesture is never turned down. Remember,not all of us will be around forever,not even you so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I work on my 2004 Sea Fox just about as much as I do on my 88 Jeep........ Love em both!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

the money isn't a problem...I burn next to nothing with the suzuki. and I'm more than happy to take them out...my point is that they think its easy to drop everything you're doing and take them for a boat ride. without giving you any notice. like I said they've been talking about this all week, but noone informed me that I was taking them for a boat ride today until last night. They did the same crap last weekend and the weekend before that and I cancelled both of those because they gave me all of about 4 hours notice


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Instead of venting at us,did you tell their boatless asses(no offense towards Mom) how you feel about goin out at the drop of a hat? Another idea is just throw them the keys and say have at it,its insured right? :shedevil


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *bonita dan (8/2/2009)*Instead of venting at us,did you tell their boatless asses(no offense towards Mom) how you feel about goin out at the drop of a hat? Another idea is just throw them the keys and say have at it,its insured right? :shedevil




I surely did...last week. Told them to give me a couple of days notice so I don't make any plans. I guess a couple days means the night before. I took them out anyways today, my mom was stubborn and wouldn't go because i told her we weren't doing any fishing. But we had a good time at mcree and met some nice folks as usual


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh - what you have is inconsiderate family members. I know this first hand because I have some too. You just need to lay down some ground rules. But trust me on this.... not having a boat sucks the big one when you are like us and love the water. I enjoy fishing with Team Hitman, but sometimes I feel like a mooch. (I do buy oil, gas, bait, and wash the boat though). I wish I had another boat to be able to say.. "hey, lets take mine this trip". Hopefully, it will only be another month or so and I can get back to bitching about people taking advantage of me.... I can't wait.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (8/2/2009)*I dont even have a real boat, just an old clunker bass boat.Sometimes fishing on the water is too much work.Today for example, just started off wrong and got worse, and still had to come home, wash it down, etc... Trailer lights have an issue, transom is rotting, floor is rotting, the list goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I rigged up a leader earlier and then dropped it in the water before i realized I hadn't tied it on yet


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

The way i look at it is, I own the boat, pay all the bills that come with it so I WILL GO WHEN I WANT. Plain and simple. Who ever goes with me meets me at the house helps load up, splits gas, ice, bait, ect... Then when the day is over we come back to the house and wash the boat and fishing poles. Thats the way it goes, if you dont want to clean the boat with me then thats will be your last trip. I have a couple of those friends too. They dont go anymore. The ones i invite back and go with the most are the ones that are always using the wash down or a bucket and cleaning the boat deck when it gets fish blood. The ones that know what they are doing and we make a good team and catch the shit out of fish. When i feel like having a babbysitting day i will invite the others but that doesnt happen often.[/quote] 

What he said! That is exactly the way I do it too! I had a good friend go with a couple of fishing buddies/friends and me one time. He watched while everyone else hauled in the anchor (8 times), washed down the bloody deck, cut bait, tied rigs on...for him and so on. He also bitched because he was not catching any fish. The rest of us were though. To top it all off...the agreement was $30each for fuel times 4 would get us out to the edge and back. He onlycoughed up $9 because he brought some sandwiches and ice. I told him MF'er, $9 didn't even get your sorry ass to the destin bridge from the dock! And...i have my own dang food! He split as soon as we hit the dock and took his "share" of the fish. he will be the one that never rides again!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *bonita dan (8/2/2009)*Instead of venting at us,did you tell their boatless asses(no offense towards Mom) how you feel about goin out at the drop of a hat? Another idea is just throw them the keys and say have at it,its insured right? :shedevil




:clap



Also take them out in rough water at full bore. Works every time. Bust a few lips and a$$es and they don't come back for seconds.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I never asked anyone to help clean fish, wash the boat or rods. I charged gas plus my time taking care of them myself. I had several who walked away paying the amount, but I had a few select group of buddies that paid less because they did stick around.



Make it worth your while. Is washing your own boat down worth $50? Split it up plus fuel cost. I've found a lot of people were more willing to spend an extra $10 or $20 to walk away once the boat hit the dock than people who wanted to save the money and wash everything down.



Personally I'd rather wash it down myself. I know it's done right and I don't worry about people in too big of a hurry to get it over with.



You can't really include a "wear and tear" price but a good fisherman will include that in what he gives you....because you know when it breaks down, no one is going to pony up part of the $1000 bill to fix it....they wait till it's fixed for the next trip out.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

After this season, and especially this weekend, I am in the same boat as Josh...

Try navigating29 milessouth of Destin passto Shalimarwith NO steering...loads of fun.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *atlantacapt (8/3/2009)*After this season, and especially this weekend, I am in the same boat as Josh...
> 
> Try navigating29 milessouth of Destin passto Shalimarwith NO steering...loads of fun.


damn what happened?


----------



## Michael from Ark. (May 29, 2009)

bach in high school my friends dad had a Ski Nautique. In order for us to go skiing we (3 of us) had to make sure the boat was cleaned, waxed, and ready to go then cleaned again when we got back. Just something to think about.

By the way it's a '72 Nautique and is still in showroom condition.


----------



## Loadedpole (Jun 3, 2009)

People have always said the same thing to me . Let's take the boat out . Let's go fishing . We'll split the fuel , bait and ice etc... Then I tell'em. I spent th 35 g's for the boat. I pay the maintenance , bought the truck to pull it with and pay that maintenance too , own all the fishing equipment and tackle . So they buy all the bait , ice , fuel , replacement tackle and so forth ,OR THEY WILL NOT SET FOOT ON THE LOADEDPOLE.Then I found out that I really only have one true friend. He always flips me a hundred ot so , kinda like on account , so he's always prepared to go. People like that you don't mind taking when thay're down and out . And he will stay until the boat and tackle are cleaned and secure ,then helps clean and bag the fish. True friend. PRICELESS.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

"mmmm", Brent thinks to himself,"If I let people know I have boat will I get some friends? maybe my family will talk to me again after my Christmas drunk? Could I get girls?"


----------

